# Un concours de nouvelles, cela vous tente ?...



## patricia.b (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

une information pour celles et ceux qui ont une âme d'écrivain...

Le concours de nouvelles organisé l'an dernier par la Mairie de Roussillon-en-Provence (Vaucluse) ayant connu un vif succès  il a attiré des participants du monde entier  sa seconde édition est, d'ores et déjà, lancée sur le thème :

*QUELQUE PART, UN TRAIN
*​
Le concours est ouvert, jusqu'au *20 août 2011* à tout écrivain amateur adulte ou adolescent (âgé de 15 ans minimum), quelle que soit sa localisation géographique. Les nouvelles doivent, obligatoirement, être écrites en français.

Les prix seront remis par Madame le Maire de Roussillon, lors du "Livre en fête", manifestation se déroulant le 25 septembre prochain à Roussillon-en-Provence et présidée, cette année, par le comédien et écrivain *RUFUS*.

Les règlement, affiche A4 et tracts A5 sont téléchargeables sur le site Internet suivant : http://roussillon-en-provence.fr/livreenfete.php 

Les inscriptions et envoi des nouvelles se font également via ce média.

Merci à tous de bien vouloir faire comme moi : diffuser largement l'annonce de ce concours auprès des personnes, associations et organismes qu'il pourrait intéresser.

Bonne journée,


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

tu travailles pour la Mairie ?


----------



## patricia.b (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne travaille pas pour la mairie. 
Je suis conseillère municipale (bénévole) dans ce village mais ne suis pas l'organisatrice du concours.


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

bon&#8230; je vais laisser le sujet ouvert parce que en soi l'idée peut être intéressante.

Mais, je te signale juste que la promotion n'est pas trop dans l'esprit du Bar MacG. Surtout dans les tous premiers messages laissés sur l'ensemble du forum.

edit : quoique&#8230; inscrite en 2006, deuxième message rien que pour ça et pas venue poster un message depuis octobre 2010&#8230; tu ferais bien de relire la charte


----------



## patricia.b (2 Juin 2011)

Merci.

Si je me suis permise de déposer cette annonce, c'est que je la voyais comme de l'information plutôt que de la promotion, car la Mairie n'y gagne financièrement rien, c'est plutôt le contraire... Le petit coût d'inscription au concours qui est demandé (et uniquement aux participants adultes) est vraiment très loin d'en couvrir les frais d'organisation...

Et comme vous dites, l'idée en soi peut être intéressante... la preuve, je viens d'apprendre que, parmi les personnes déjà inscrites au concours, il y en avait une qui demeurait à Caracas (Vénézuela) et une autre à Singapour...

----------------------------------
Quant à mon peu de post sur ce forum... eh bien, lorsque l'on s'inscrit sur un forum, on ne sait pas toujours les disponibilités que l'on aura pour y revenir... et le bénévolat en plus de l'activité professionnelle, cela laisse peu de temps, mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'on ne vient pas sur le forum de temps à autre pour lire les messages des autres.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juin 2011)

patricia.b a dit:


> cela ne veut pas dire qu'on ne vient pas sur le forum de temps à autre pour lire les messages des autres.



Les messages RIGOLOS des autres TRES GENTILS POSTEURS.


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon je vais laisser le sujet ouvert parce que en soi l'idée peut être intéressante.[COLOR]




Oui pour les écrivains non inscrits sur une liste de diffusion. Parce que son concours , on le retrouve en autre sur youscribe.com.

Non pour les autres. Parce que je pourrai inonder la terrasse de concours en tout genre. Tiens par exemple, sur la dernière liste de concours liée aux arts plastiques que j'ai reçu, il y en a un doté de 25 000 euros pour les photographes de moins de 30 ans.


Mais bon, il en va de même avec tous les sujets de la terrasse. Laissons lui une chance* 



*c'est le jour de l'ascension après tout


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Les messages RIGOLOS des autres TRES GENTILS POSTEURS.




ah oui, ça se confirme, c'est jour férié aujourd'hui. Monsieur Nountchak nous fait le don de sa présence ! 




aCLR a dit:


> Oui pour les écrivains non inscrits sur une liste de diffusion. Parce que son concours , on le retrouve en autre sur youscribe.com.
> 
> Non pour les autres. Parce que je pourrai inonder la terrasse de concours en tout genre.



mais j'en ai bin conscience. J'ai juste pas eu envie de montrer les dents, c'est férié après tout !

(sauf que j'ai découvert hier que c'était férié en voulant bloquer un truc pour aujourd'hui dans un retail-store bah merdre, une journée de travail perdu tiens !  )




aCLR a dit:


> Tiens par exemple, sur la dernière liste de concours liée aux arts plastiques que j'ai reçu, il y en a un doté de 25 000 euros pour les photographes de moins de 30 ans.



j'ai 29 ans et une centaine de mois, ça peut passer ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> (sauf que j'ai découvert hier que c'était férié en voulant bloquer un truc pour aujourd'hui dans un retail-store bah merdre, une journée de travail perdu tiens !  )



Hin hin hin



> j'ai 29 ans et une centaine de mois, ça peut passer ?



Demande à Monsieur Lagardère


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Demande à Monsieur Lagardère



*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

si tu savais !!!


----------



## patricia.b (2 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui pour les écrivains non inscrits sur une liste de diffusion. Parce que son concours , on le retrouve en autre sur youscribe.com.



Vous pouvez me dire qui l'a mis sur youscribe ? Ce n'est pas moi, je ne connais pas ce site...
Merci.


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2011)

patricia.b a dit:


> Vous pouvez me dire qui l'a mis sur youscribe ? Ce n'est pas moi, je ne connais pas ce site...
> Merci.



C'est que je ne suis pas dans les petits papiers de Monsieur Scribe.
Et vu que vous n'êtes pas l'organisatrice de ce concours, veuillez en référer à votre hiérarchie.

Cordialement


----------



## patricia.b (2 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est que je ne suis pas dans les petits papiers de Monsieur Scribe.
> Et vu que vous n'êtes pas l'organisatrice de ce concours, veuillez en référer à votre hiérarchie.
> 
> Cordialement


Je n'ai pas de hierarchie, j'ai relayé une information municipale... De plus, je sais pertinemment, pour lui avoir enseigné les rudiments de l'informatique, que l'organisateur du concours n'a pas pu le mettre sur ce site, car il n'utilise son ordinateur que pour recevoir et envoyer des méls et ne navigue pas sur la toile...

Mais si l'annonce de ce concours pose des problèmes à certains membres de ce forum, le plus simple serait de la supprimer...


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2011)

patricia.b a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de hierarchie, j'ai relayé une information municipale... De plus, je sais pertinemment, pour lui avoir enseigné les rudiments de l'informatique, que l'organisateur du concours n'a pas pu le mettre sur ce site, car il n'utilise son ordinateur que pour recevoir et envoyer des méls et ne navigue pas sur la toile...


J'en prend note.
Il faudrait mieux vous renseigner auprès du site en question pour avoir une réponse valable.


> Mais si l'annonce de ce concours pose des problèmes à certains membres de ce forum, le plus simple serait de la supprimer...


C'est fête aujourd'hui. Le modérateur de ce forum cherche à s'attirer les grâces du seigneur.


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

et si le modérateur était juif, après tout (alors qu'en fait, il n'est rien, il le sait bien)


----------



## jugnin (2 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Non pour les autres. Parce que je pourrai inonder la terrasse de concours en tout genre. Tiens par exemple, sur la dernière liste de concours liée aux arts plastiques que j'ai reçu, il y en a un doté de 25 000 euros pour les photographes de moins de 30 ans.



Ok, je prends. Mais tu montres le blé dabord.


----------

